# Quiz



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

who is the composer? What is the name of the piece? ( I think that's romatic period). There is an orchestral version of this piece too.

[Moderator edit: file attachment removed per member request]


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Why is it that you have so many "mystery" pieces? Do you actually know the title to the pieces or not? If not, where did get these unknown music? (judging from the fact that most people either buy or download music that are well-labeled, and contain information) for some mysterious reasons, you kept getting mystery music, can you explain that a little?


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it´s always nice to present small pieces for our forum. Sorry that you dislike it.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

ariel2007 said:


> I think it´s always nice to present small pieces for our forum. Sorry that you dislike it.


Well, actually, why don't you just tell me the name of the piece, and I'll go out sample it by myself? Won't that be easier? you don't have to upload stuff, and I don't have to waste my time trying to recollect from my memory which piece it is.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm guessing Mozart with the piano piece. It sounded like his work sure enough.
judy tooley


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> I think it´s always nice to present small pieces for our forum. Sorry that you dislike it.


That isn't what he asked, and he didn't say he disliked it.

That said it reminds me of Prokofiev.

Tchaik?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have definitely heard this before. Romantic composer it is. Rachmaninoff?
EDIT: For all I know, it could actually be 20th century! Debussy, Poulenc...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Methodistgirl said:


> I'm guessing Mozart with the piano piece. It sounded like his work sure enough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

It's Grieg's _Wedding Day at Troldhaugen,_ and there is indeed an orchestral version of it, too.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it Grieg?


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lyric Pieces, Book VIII, Opus 65 No. 6 - Wedding day at Troldhaugen.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Now you guess mine.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Ysay, I might be wrong but I will guess Beethoven on this one.
judy tooley


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Reminds me of Bernstein but I doubt it is. Certainly not Beethoven. If it is...what the hell was he on?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Methodistgirl*
> _I'm guessing Mozart with the piano piece. It sounded like his work sure enough._


Lolocaust


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

No way Mozart- that was correct with Grieg Wedding day at Troldhaugen- you may listen to it on youtube


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yagan Kiely said:


> Lolocaust


 .............


----------

